# Corvus corax



## C_Strike

Hi all, im looking to get in contact with someone that has the ability, and know how to aquire CB Corvus corax.
Any info would be hugely appreciated


----------



## duffey1

Re Corvus corax - Raven

PM me your e-mail address - have some contacts in Europe who keep and breed C corax and other Corvid species.


----------



## slugsiss32

Careful where you send your money off to and try and get a well known breeder ;P 

Martin Harris is the supplier of Ravens to the tower, I believe he prices them at £450, a very good price for a hand reared Raven. 

Raven Chicks (Captive bred) for sale in Avon, South West :: Birdtrader Some details.. I don't know how else you can get in touch, but this guy is one of the biggest Raven breeders in the country so there must be some more details lurking about google 

I forgot the name of the guy who bred mine so i'll look in the morning on his hatch certificate and pm you.

Any general info you need about them just pm me! 

And have a look at Tarquin's story  Raven Haven - Tarquin's Story.


----------



## Fjordside

If it´s okay, Ill steal this tread for a few question about getting a raven.
Do any of you know about any breeders near Denmark or in Denmark?
Can any one tell me more about the differences between owning a raven compared to a blue ara?

Please contact me by PM.

Cheers.
Kasper Fjordside
From Denmark.


----------

